# Meguiars Deep Crystal Cleaner



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Just wanted to say that I used this stuff ($5 a bottle at Autozone) on my old weathered beater of a 1995 Integra and it did wonders for the paint.

My paint under flouro looked heavily oxidized, to the point of being chalky. I just washed it well with dish soap, and ran the cleaner over the hood with my old, cheap Sears orbital buffer. One or two applications and voila!

I followed up with a coat of Klasse AIO and the paint looks practically new. Of course, there are still some scratches, but I was just looking for a 90% improvement (this is a beater).

I have to say that prior to coming to the this board and reading about Klasse, I was a huge Meguiars fan. I used to only use Meguiars cleaner-wax on my car and was very satisfied. Longevity of the wax was an issue though, unless you repeated every month or so.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

This is looking excellent ! :thumbup: 

Do you have other pictures too ?


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> This is looking excellent ! :thumbup:
> 
> Do you have other pictures too ?


Alex,

I regret not taking a picture after I only worked half the hood, as it provided a terrific comparison of before/after.

Once it warms up a bit, I'll see if I can find another dead panel to capture this. I was using the hood on my old car to test products and experiment with clay. Since the cleaner worked so well, I plan to go over the rest of the car.

I promise more pics, but here is one more of the hood.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Okay, I was able to get out today and do just half of the very oxidized spoiler. All I did here was apply two coats of the Meguiars cleaner. I did not follow up with AIO. Bear in mind that the Meguiars product is only solvent based. No mechanical polishing here at all.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for the photos, xspeedy. The spoiler pics are showing how well the stuff worked :thumbup:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

The pics of spoiler look great. I can't believe how good the paint looks compared to the beat up parts. Good job:thumbup:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

One more really good angle. Also, I included a picture of the wife's Camry's hood after clay, cleaner, and AIO.

I love this board!!!


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Holy Crap:yikes:, that last angle of the spoiler is amazing. The right side is soooo dull. Props to you for a job well done:thumbup:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Amazing difference! :thumbup:

I'm assuming the 'teg was kept outside most of its life or was it just a lack of care ... or both? I have a '96 and it's always garaged whenever I'm home. On a few small spots there seem to be "cracks" in the paint otherwise it is in very good condition. However, it looks great after some SMR, AIO and SG!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

I had similar results with my black VW Corrado after 6 years of Florida sun. The paint on the roof and hood were beginning to turn chalky. I was thinking that I would have to repaint the car. I came across Meguiars Cleaner and used it, which I followed with Meguiars Wax and then Meguiars Sealant. (This was when my knowledge on detailing products was limited ). The results were literally like night and day, like those of XPEEDY.  People thought I had repainted the car.


----------

